# "White" Redfoot food - Rose of Sharon



## Redfoot NERD (Aug 5, 2008)

I've been waiting for these to bloom!

Probably might favorite.. singles and doubles..












This 'White with RED heart' double just bloomed about 12 blooms overnight.. look at all of the "buds"!






And one of the blooms..






Terry K


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't normally care for white blooms of any kind, but those are really beautiful. I had not saw a pure white one before.


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 5, 2008)

Beautiful Terry, the first pic almost looks like Camellias.


----------



## Isa (Aug 6, 2008)

Super nice pics.

I never saw a flower like that before, so beautiful with the red inside!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Aug 7, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> Beautiful Terry, the first pic almost looks like Camellias.



Not sure what a Camellias looks like Robyn.. but I have to agree with Jacqui.. it must be the slighest touch of contrasting yellow or red that makes these white so beautiful...

Terry K


----------



## purpod (Aug 7, 2008)

Hiya Terry!

I'm so grateful you've posted these images; I saw red flowers just last night walking to the store, and thought that altho they looked much like Hibiscus, I would not have given any to King Tortie, not being sure if they were edible for him; Now I can go snagg a few and let him feast!

Thanx again!! 
Purpod

P.S. It's not easy to shoot white flowers and have the lighting just perfect; a most xllnt job on your part, as the images are not blown out; super! What kind of camera do you shoot with?


----------



## terryo (Aug 7, 2008)

Ahhh...Terry. The most beautiful so far...IMO.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Aug 7, 2008)

The shrub from above with all of the 'buds'.. the next day.. and new buds daily..






This is the 2nd year for that one.. it's over 5' tall.

Blessed again.....

Terry K


----------

